# zucchini candy how to with pics



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

first start with a ton of zucchini 










peel and chop into chunks (I found it's better to make it big chunks)

add 2 1/2 cups of sugar 3 cups of water 2 packets of any flavor koolaid 

I added to that cherry extract1 tea spoon (making cherry flavored candy) and some more red food color










bring to a soft boil and simmer 25 mins










then place pot in sink full of cold water let sit for a hour or so










drain real good and place on dehydrator trays











dehydrate 18-20 hours










take 1/3 cup sugar a tea spoon corn starch place in food processor 
coat candy with mixture so they don't stick together


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Those really look good! I'm canning beets and candied jalapenos today, but if I have time I may try these today also. Will have to do it late tonight though so they don't get over done while I'm at work tomorrow.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Good stuff. I have not made any this year. Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you for posting this. I had made some in the spring and didn't think it looked right (didn't have a picture, just a recipe), but it looks the same as your picture, so I feel better. I didn't do the cornstarch thing at the end, but will do it next time.


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

Merks said:


> Those really look good! I'm canning beets and candied jalapenos today, but if I have time I may try these today also. Will have to do it late tonight though so they don't get over done while I'm at work tomorrow.


do you have a recipe for the candied jalapenos? i would love to try that


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

pmondo said:


> do you have a recipe for the candied jalapenos? i would love to try that


I have never tried these, but made them tonight, make sure to pack them tight or you will end up with what I did, half peppers half juice. I am gonna try to wait the 2 weeks to try them, but not sure I have the will power LOL.
Heres the link I used.

Candied Jalapenos (Cowboy Candy) | Tasty Kitchen: A Happy Recipe Community!

I am just below 6000ft so I processed for 25 min.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I make the jalapeno slices in a bread and butter pickle mix, get the wonderfull hot and spicy pepper slices. I love them in deviled eggs or chopped in a tuna salad, any place your's use sweet pickles


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

copperhead46 said:


> I make the jalapeno slices in a bread and butter pickle mix, get the wonderfull hot and spicy pepper slices. I love them in deviled eggs or chopped in a tuna salad, any place your's use sweet pickles


I have been doing the bread and butter jalapeno for a couple years get great raves about them


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I wonder if I could substitute egg plant for zucchini?


----------



## phbailey (Sep 18, 2012)

I showed my boys your post and they want to try making this. We're all set to make it today... but am wondering, about how many cups of chopped zucchini did you start out with? Thanks!


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

phbailey said:


> I showed my boys your post and they want to try making this. We're all set to make it today... but am wondering, about how many cups of chopped zucchini did you start out with? Thanks!


i had around 8 cups i used more then the recipe called for because that's what i had it turned out fine


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Thank you I have another idea for all this  zucchini. :clap:I know better than to plant more than one plant.:smack: At this point the neighbors make sure I don't have anything with me before they open the door.:run: I believe in sharing.


----------

